# [Solved] Arch Linux and my Xorg Woes.



## FilledVoid (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi all, 
After sometime I decided to get Arch back on my system. So I downloaded the 64 bit version and then followed the Beginner guide all the way to the part of where you have to install Xorg.

Now first of all before I continue let me add my system information here.

AMD Phenom 550 BE
2 GB RAM
PATA 80 GB 
SATA 80 GB
SATA 500 GB
Viewsonic VA 1918wm 1440 x 900 Resolution
Ati 5670 

Now I managed to get everything working up till this point but getting the Ati card to work for me has been a pita. 

I followd the steps where I have installed the following 
xf86-video-ati 
xorg
ati-dri
mesa
libgl

When I run Xorg -configure it configures a Xorg.conf.new in my home folder which I can test using the X -config command I think. and on doing so my systems returns a pitch black screen . Any ideas on how to continue at all? Thanks in Advance.

Id love to post the Xorg.conf file and any other details but I don't have access to a live disk and I'm stuck on the command prompt in Linux so I guess I could if it was urgent and there isn't anything else simple worth trying.


----------



## kalpik (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Arch Linux and my Xorg Woes.*

What's your driver in xorg?


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Arch Linux and my Xorg Woes.*

Paste the xorg.conf at some pastebin service using wgetpaste. Its in the repos.
Just do cat xorg.conf.new | wgetpaste
It will give you a paste.pocoo.org link


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Arch Linux and my Xorg Woes.*

Have you installed and are running HAL?
You need to have HAL running for Xorg not to freeze


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Arch Linux and my Xorg Woes.*



Liverpool_fan said:


> Have you installed and are running HAL?
> You need to have HAL running for Xorg not to freeze


Ah yeah, good point. I'd seen many discussions on the mailing list about HAL and Xorg. Ultimately those with the black screen didn't have HAL.

I think the latest xorg 1.8 depends on UDEV and not HAL


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 16, 2010)

*Arch Linux and my Xorg Woes.*

Haha Im so sorry for being late to post this but I actually got the problem resolved. however I could never manage to get X tested using the X -config /root/Xorg.conf.new command which is what is written in the guide. After tryign out a few things with Kalpiks help I just went ahead and deleted Xorg and rebooted and everything worked fine lol. At the moment Im on Gnome on a Arch box which at the most is taking around 230 MB with all programs open  . Ill mark this problem as solved so no one stumbles on it again !

Thanks for everyones input. 

PS As for the disk issue I was having in another thread this time I didnt even bother to manual format . Just went and let the installer automatically partition it and everything is working great . Obviously I botched something up there.


----------



## vignesh (Jul 15, 2010)

Just curious, Any of you have problems with flash in Arch Linux ? I find flash a bit choppy only on Arch but html5 works great. I checked on the irc and many of them seemed to have this problem as well and wanted to me tell them if I found a solution.


----------



## kgas (Nov 3, 2010)

now hal is not needed to run X and also no xorg.conf is required for intel based graphics chip. no problem with flash here. If you have some specific site with problem post it.


----------



## iTwenty (Nov 4, 2010)

kgas said:


> now hal is not needed to run X and also no xorg.conf is required for intel based graphics chip. no problem with flash here. If you have some specific site with problem post it.


X doesn't need HAL anymore, but there are still some packages that will not run without hal e.g gnome-terminal depeds on gnome-vfs which in turn depends on hal.So you still need HAL on your system even with latest Xorg.


----------

